# Blindfold Competitions : February 3, 2007



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

Two scrambles are given per type:

2x2:
F2 D R' D B' D2 L F U L2 B D' R B2 U2 B U2 R' U F L B L' U' L2
F L U R2 F2 L2 D' B' R' F L2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' B' R' F2 D R D L' F2

3x3:
U2 L' R' U2 D2 B L2 D' F' U2 L' B2 R F' U F' L D2 F2 U R' B' L R2 F2
F' L' B2 R2 L F2 L D B F' U' D' B' U B' R2 U2 F B R F2 R L D R'

4x4:
b F' L d' R U2 L' b L F2 d2 f b U l2 R2 u F u B F2 r' D2 f2 l L2 D' d2 B' u2 D2 l B b2 L r' B2 r2 u' L'

r' u' B2 L' R F2 U2 f b l' r B2 u L2 B2 L2 U2 r u d2 R2 r' b l2 R2 F B l' D' l d b R2 L' B r2 d2 L2 d2 L

5x5:
d r' d2 b2 F' L d u' l R' d' F l L2 B' u' B2 d r2 l F' u' D R' D l' d F2 D u' l' b B r D L R f2 U L2 b f' U' D R2 l2 b D' r u l U F u' l' U2 f' l' B' U2

L' u2 U b d2 f B' R' u2 d' R2 U' R2 D u' B' u D2 f F u2 L2 l2 D' d2 L2 R2 D d' L' r2 F2 f l2 f2 U f d2 B2 b u L' r f' B l U' b r' d f2 L' r f' l2 L' B' f' D2 B'


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 4, 2007)

3x3x3:
1:47.75
1:39.20

Not bad, but it could've been faster had I warmed up.

Andy


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
3x3x3
1) DNF
2) 1:42.76

I'm very happy with this time, that is quite good for me! Solved using almost the exact same method I use for 5x5x5 corners and centralmost edges.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4
1) DNF
2) DNF


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank Morris

2x2
Attempt 1: 1:10.98
Attempt 2: 1:17.84

3x3
Attempt 1: 3:09.36
Attempt 2: 3:27.42

Seriously.. I am so incredibly stoked with how I did on these solves. I haven't practiced BLD much at all, and those 3x3 times are excellent for me.


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 1:03.87, 57.32 

3x3: 3:27.33 (PB), 4:02.66

Nice! Those were my 2 best 3x3 BLD's I've ever timed


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5
1) 20:40.35
2) 18:37.07

1st solve memo in 11:35. 2nd solve memo in 10:20.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
2x2x2
1) 43.68
2) 52.31

Not sure how long memorization took on either, I didn't look. Done on my 4x4x4, since I still can't find a 2x2x2 :-(


----------

